# My first splayed leg squab :(



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have my first squab with a splayed leg. I noticed today when he was trying to move around and one leg was sticking out straight behind him. His mom sits on him constantly (I'm thinking of calling him "Baby Jane") so it hasn't been apparent before. He is three or so weeks old, I'll try to get a pic but she was not liking me near her baby.  

I did check out Cynthia's pics of her splayed-leg baby. Was just one that way? Tomorrow morning I will tape the legs together as suggested by Austin Birds (suggested by Treesa in someone else's thread on this subject). Is it okay to keep him closely supervised but leave him with his parents? They take excellent care of him and mom is with him pretty much 24 hours a day. I think her over-protectiveness may be partially due to her knowing he's delayed/physically disabled. I also read on the Austin Birds:Fixing Splayed Legs page this:

* This problem might be caused by improper bedding in the nest (the surface is too slippery), or by a disturbance (the bird is shaken or thrown), or by poor nutrition (lack of calcium in the diet).* 

The nest is on shavings, same as many nests I've had, and they have PLENTY of nutrition in their diet, a huge variety of seeds and veggies and goodies. I can't imagine how it could have gotten shaken or thrown as he's in an (open) cage on the floor, and doesn't come out. I never have had a problem with any other bird picking on a youngster. So I am wondering, what other things may cause this? Can they be born with it like that? Thanks for any info and suggestions.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maryjane,

You've already found some helpful threads here .. I hope the taping will correct the problem. It's OK to leave the youngster with the parents as long as nobody is trying to remove the "splint". Making sure the baby is in a container/nest that helps keep the legs in place and with really good traction would probably help.

It's also possible that the baby was hatched with a deformity and that it's not splayed leg. If that's the case, then you probably need a vet to check the baby and perhaps get x-rays to see what's going on.

Best of luck with the little one and please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can also try setting him in a round bowl (lined in papertowels) that will allow him to sit comfy but snug to keep the leg confined under him, but that only works if it is actually splay leg.

It will resolve the splay problem, but the youngster may get restless, but it is worth the effort. Sometimes I have used tape and the bowl, depends on their age too.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Maryjane,

Gonzo had only one leg splayed out sidewards, but she had reached the age at which most people thought correction would be impossible as she was already fledged and flying with the feral flock in town. I was only looking for a way to make her more comfortable when Marian Isaacs advised me to try a correction and it worked.

Doveling's legs were a bit more difficult because instead of splaying outwards they twisted inwards and crossed over on her chest. She is also able to walk now.

What I found in both cases is that even during treatment they were both more comfortable than they had been before they had been taped, they were able to move around and I think that freedom from stress helped them. So aim to achieve correction combined with comfort.

Cynthia


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you, I'm going to tape him up right now. Checked on him earlier and he was hanging out with mom, so I've found a good bowl and will let you guys now. Cynthia, my first pigeon was (still is) named Gonzo....for that giant baby beak that made him look like the muppet.  I'm sure that's where your inspiration came from as well.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL, my Gonzo has an overgrown beak and still looks like a Muppet!

Cynthia


----------

